# clavier  qwerty et passage en azerty



## le_bullit (19 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

je regarde les macs dispo sur ebay US et je m'apercois qu'ils ont des prix attractifs , mais voila ils ont des claviers qwerty.  
Est ce que vous avez si il existe une manoeuvre type Alt+shift sur Win xp qui permet de basculer la language du clavier sur nos macs ? 

merci d'avance à vous tous


----------



## hoodini (19 Novembre 2007)

Fait très très tèrs attention aux arnaques. J'ai commandé il y a 2 semaines 1 macbook neuf sr ebay us, la personne avait 191 évaluations à un taux (c'est limite normal sur ebay) à plus de 99.5% de satisfaits. Alors on s'envoie des mails pendants 4 jours, je pose mes questions, la personne y répond, et là je l'achète, elle m'envoie ses coordonnées bancaires, virement effectué, et là plus personne. J'ai été débité, l'argent est arrivé à la banque US, heureusement que ma banque à apposer un ordre de retour, et ils ont insistés, j'ai récupéré TOUS l'argent (1&#8364; en plus à cause du taux de change :rateau.

Ebay eux avait ANNULER la vente, ce qui veut dire effacement de celle ci et de tous ce qui rapporte, AUCUN moyen de se plaindre, l'objet (son numéro de vente) n'existant plus, et ils l'ont fait + 24h après mon paiement.

Vérifie les évaluations de la personne : va sur les pages des membres qui ont soit-disant posté voir si l'évaluation du vendeur y apparait (moi ses évaluations n'apparaissaient pas sur les évals de ses soit-disant acheteurs, byzarre)

ps : pseudo du vendeur : tango_and_hershey
ps2 : j'ai appeler plusieurs fois chez cette personne et bien entendu personne ne répondait (et j'ai tenu compte du décalage horaire)


----------



## anneee (19 Novembre 2007)

Oui c'est ce qu'on appelle le mappage de clavier, il suffit de basculer ton clavier en clavier FR et les touches US réagiront comme un clavier FR ( préf système/international/menu saisie)


----------



## le_bullit (19 Novembre 2007)

merci pour vos reponses


----------

